

Lego - the Largest Tyre Manufacturer in the World - T-zex
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lego_tire#Production

======
nhebb
Note that this is ranked by units produced, and the Lego tires are for their
toy kits. It's kind of silly to compare their production against Michelin,
Bridgestone, et al.

~~~
femto
An interesting list would be tyre manufacturers by total load bearing capacity
produced. For example, if a manufacturer makes 500 tyres, each of which can
support 1000kg, they get a score of 500 x 1000 = 500000. It'd be a cool list
because it might throw up some unexpected results, due to tyres for odd
applications.

~~~
blutonium
The next three by units (Bridgestone, Michelin, Goodyear) all do
commercial/industrial/aviation, I think Goodyear falls out a bit at the top
end. 400 tonne trucks use Bridgestone/Michelin, the Airbus A380 uses
Bridgestone, for what it's worth.

Would be cool to see it ranked like that though.

------
mikestall
Why is nobody talking about the horrifying impact that this is having on the
environment? All of these plastic pieces will end up in the trash. In other
words, in our environment. That doesn't even take into account the pollution
from the manufacturing process. And we call this progress or innovation?
Please stop making this garbage.

~~~
SamReidHughes
Trash goes into landfills, not the environment. It will be processed and
recycled in the future, by robots.

~~~
Joeri
And the lighter elements of landfills end up being washed out into the ocean.
That's how we got the great plastic gyres in the pacific.

------
Navarr
Just out of curiosity, in what countries is it "Tyre"? Can any HNer's fill me
in?

~~~
DigitalSea
In Australia it's spelled "tire" as far as I know. I've never really seen the
spelling "tyre" used here before, hence invalidating the claim that any
country that relies on British spelling all use the same spellings for words.

~~~
hartror
Actually it is _tyre_ in Australia.

<https://www.google.com.au/search?q=tyre>

~~~
cubicle67
Now here's a case where having points visible would help those not-in-the-know
to see what those-who-are-in-the-know think of the he said/she said between
DigitalSea and hartror above

Given you _can't_ see points, hartror is correct, and here's a collection of
tyre retailer names as evidence

Kmart Tyre & Auto Service

Welshpool Tyre Service

Berry's Tyres

Fremantle Tyrepower

Ian Diffen World of Tyres & Mufflers

West State Tyre Service

National Tyres

(you get the idea)

------
reneherse
Now that is brilliant humor. So deadpan it survives in an encyclopedia entry
:)

